# Washington state code question for direct burial



## JoeCorey (May 20, 2018)

Hello, I'm planning to run a new underground feeder line to the XFMR at my street corner and I was wondering if I'm allowed to run the non-metallic conduit parallel with the foundation of the house for about a 15 foot run? It will be a foot off the foundation.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

So is it direct burial or non-metallic conduit?


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Are you a homeowner or an electrician?


----------



## JoeCorey (May 20, 2018)

It's direct burial URD 4/0 4/0 2/0 cable in 2" pvc conduit. And I'm a homeowner. 

Thanks


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

That’ll be a booger to dig 3’ down that close to the house.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Surely if you’re hitting the transformer you’re getting this approved by some sort of authority. Ask them, but if it meets depth requirements who cares what it’s next to.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

This site is for electrical professionals only. Please post your question on...
http://www.diychatroom.com/


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

